# Problem mit Programmieren in Eclipse



## Julian92 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich benutze zum Java Programmieren Eclipse. Zunächst ging damit alles gut, doch als ich eine andere Version von Eclipse, nämlich die "Classic"-Version heruntergeladen habe und die Version "for Java Developers" gelöscht habe, weil wir im Studium damit arbeiten sollen, hatte ich folgendes Problem:

Sobald ich ein neues Projekt mit einer neuen Klasse starte, erscheinen zwei Fehlermeldungen:
"The type java.lang.Object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class 
 files" und "Implicit super constructor Object() is undefined for default constructor. Must define an 
 explicit constructor". 

Google sei dank konnte ich das Problem wenigstens halb lösen. Ich habe im Java Build Path unter "libraries" "JRE System Library [OSGi/Minimum-1.2] (unbound)" gelöscht und "JRE System Library [jre6]" hinzugefügt. Dann verschwanden zumindest die Fehlermeldungen. Bei einem Kommilitonen sah ich aber, dass bei ihm die "JRE System Library [JavaSE-1.6]" an dieser Stelle steht. Diese kann ich aber nirgends finden. Zudem muss ich im Moment bei jedem neuen Projekt die oben beschriebenen Schritte durchführen damit ich überhaupt programmieren kann. Das ist doch recht lästig.
Hat vielleicht irgendjemand das gleiche Problem oder weiß jemand wie man es lösen könnte? Ich wäre um Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## faetzminator (18. Mai 2011)

Täusch ich mich da, oder ist in den Klammern nur der Name, der vergeben wurde?
Was funktioniert denn noch nicht?


----------



## TheDarkRose (18. Mai 2011)

Julian92 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich benutze zum Java Programmieren Eclipse. Zunächst ging damit alles gut, doch als ich eine andere Version von Eclipse, nämlich die "Classic"-Version heruntergeladen habe und die Version "for Java Developers" gelöscht habe, weil wir im Studium damit arbeiten sollen, hatte ich folgendes Problem:


wär doch sowas von egal gewesen. Eclipse ist ecplipse, nur das bei den anderen versionen schon viele plugins vorinstalliert sind. Und das Icon anders ist 


Julian92 hat gesagt.:


> Sobald ich ein neues Projekt mit einer neuen Klasse starte, erscheinen zwei Fehlermeldungen:
> "The type java.lang.Object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class
> files" und "Implicit super constructor Object() is undefined for default constructor. Must define an
> explicit constructor".
> ...


auch völlig egal. Ob jetzt jre6 oder JavaSE-1.6 steht ist kein Unterschied. Wurde nur in dem workspace anders benennt. Aber das bei dir [OSGi/Minimum-1.2] (unbound) stand, deutet auf Falschkonfiguration von deinem früheren Eclipse hin.


----------



## Julian92 (18. Mai 2011)

> wär doch sowas von egal gewesen. Eclipse ist ecplipse, nur das bei den anderen versionen schon viele plugins vorinstalliert sind. Und das Icon anders ist



naja, ich wollts halt ganz genau machen



> Aber das bei dir [OSGi/Minimum-1.2] (unbound) stand, deutet auf Falschkonfiguration von deinem früheren Eclipse hin.



Ähm...dumme Frage: Kann ich das Problem dann irgendwie lösen?


----------



## TheDarkRose (18. Mai 2011)

ja, in der projektkonfiguration eben das richtige auswählen. jre6 oder JavaSE-1.6, beides das selbe


----------



## Julian92 (18. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank! Problem gelöst. Ich hab beim Einrichten der Klasse unter "modifiers" auf "default" umgestellt, dann gings


----------

